# Messaggi di errore eclean-dist (eclass not found) [Risolto]

## canduc17

Quando lancio eclean-dist, mi dà i seguenti errori (sono un sacco e tutti su pacchetti diversi che non ho mai cercato di installare direttamente):

```
candesktop stage4 # eclean-dist 

 * Building file list for distfiles cleaning...

 * ERROR: games-simulation/kfreeflight-0.2.1_rc1 failed (depend phase):

 *   kde-functions.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 2047:  Called source '/usr/portage/games-simulation/kfreeflight/kfreeflight-0.2.1_rc1.ebuild'

 *   kfreeflight-0.2.1_rc1.ebuild, line    5:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'kde-functions' 'games'

 *                      ebuild.sh, line 1386:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =games-simulation/kfreeflight-0.2.1_rc1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =games-simulation/kfreeflight-0.2.1_rc1'.

 * S: '/mnt/oldDisk/portage/games-simulation/kfreeflight-0.2.1_rc1/work/kfreeflight-0.2.1_rc1'

 * ERROR: games-mud/kmuddy-0.8 failed (depend phase):

 *   kde-functions.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 2047:  Called source '/usr/portage/games-mud/kmuddy/kmuddy-0.8.ebuild'

 *   kmuddy-0.8.ebuild, line    6:  Called inherit 'base' 'eutils' 'kde-functions' 'autotools'

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1386:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =games-mud/kmuddy-0.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =games-mud/kmuddy-0.8'.

 * S: '/mnt/oldDisk/portage/games-mud/kmuddy-0.8/work/kmuddy-0.8'

 * ERROR: games-board/qgo-1.5.4_p3 failed (depend phase):

 *   qt3.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 2047:  Called source '/usr/portage/games-board/qgo/qgo-1.5.4_p3.ebuild'

 *   qgo-1.5.4_p3.ebuild, line    6:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'qt3' 'games'

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1386:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =games-board/qgo-1.5.4_p3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =games-board/qgo-1.5.4_p3'.

 * S: '/mnt/oldDisk/portage/games-board/qgo-1.5.4_p3/work/qgo-1.5.4_p3'
```

Il comando comunque viene eseguito fino alla fine e viene fatta la pulizia necessaria.

Nel forum e nel manuale non ho trovato nulla...qualcuno mi sa dire da cosa dipendono e come risolverli?

----------

## ago

Semplicemente si incarta in quanto non trova ne i pacchetti ne le eclass...il perché è da indagare nel sorgente =)

----------

## eth0

Ciao a tutti,

anche io ho lo stesso problema dell'utente canduc17 e non riesco a risolvere (temo di far danni...).

Ho notato che il problema si è presentato quando ho avuto bisogno di un software che richiedeva l'installazione di un overlay aggiuntivo. Ho installato layman, aggiunto l'overlay, sincronizzato la lista dei pacchetti ed installato il pacchetto (con relative svariate dipendenze).

Da quel momento in poi, l'esecuzione di

```
# eclean-dist
```

...o 

```
# eclean distfiles
```

...non ha più terminato in maniera pulita, ma esce con:

```
* Building file list for distfiles cleaning...

 * ERROR: kde-misc/krecipes-2.0_beta1 failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI=2 is not supported

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 2047:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/kde-misc/krecipes/krecipes-2.0_beta1.ebuild'

 *   krecipes-2.0_beta1.ebuild, line   10:  Called inherit 'kde4-base'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1410:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *            kde4-base.eclass, line   23:  Called inherit 'kde4-functions' 'toolchain-funcs' 'fdo-mime' 'gnome2-utils' 'base' 'virtualx' 'versionator' 'eutils'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line 1410:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *       kde4-functions.eclass, line   20:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      *) die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported" ;;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-misc/krecipes-2.0_beta1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-misc/krecipes-2.0_beta1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/krecipes-2.0_beta1/work/krecipes-2.0_beta1'

 * ERROR: net-voip/ekiga-3.2.7 failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI=2 is not supported

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 2047:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/net-voip/ekiga/ekiga-3.2.7.ebuild'

 *      ekiga-3.2.7.ebuild, line   11:  Called inherit 'kde4-base' 'gnome2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1410:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *        kde4-base.eclass, line   23:  Called inherit 'kde4-functions' 'toolchain-funcs' 'fdo-mime' 'gnome2-utils' 'base' 'virtualx' 'versionator' 'eutils'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1410:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *   kde4-functions.eclass, line   20:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      *) die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported" ;;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-voip/ekiga-3.2.7',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-voip/ekiga-3.2.7'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-voip/ekiga-3.2.7/work/ekiga-3.2.7'

 * ERROR: net-voip/ekiga-3.2.5 failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI=2 is not supported

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 2047:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/net-voip/ekiga/ekiga-3.2.5.ebuild'

 *      ekiga-3.2.5.ebuild, line   10:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'kde4-base' 'gnome2'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1410:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *        kde4-base.eclass, line   23:  Called inherit 'kde4-functions' 'toolchain-funcs' 'fdo-mime' 'gnome2-utils' 'base' 'virtualx' 'versionator' 'eutils'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1410:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *   kde4-functions.eclass, line   20:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      *) die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported" ;;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-voip/ekiga-3.2.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-voip/ekiga-3.2.5'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-voip/ekiga-3.2.5/work/ekiga-3.2.5'

 * ERROR: net-p2p/kommute-0.1-r1 failed (depend phase):

 *   kde.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 2047:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/net-p2p/kommute/kommute-0.1-r1.ebuild'

 *   kommute-0.1-r1.ebuild, line    7:  Called inherit 'eutils' 'toolchain-funcs' 'kde'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1386:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-p2p/kommute-0.1-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-p2p/kommute-0.1-r1'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/kommute-0.1-r1/work/kommute-0.1'

 * ERROR: kde-misc/yawp-0.2.3 failed (depend phase):

 *   EAPI=2 is not supported

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 2047:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/kde-misc/yawp/yawp-0.2.3.ebuild'

 *       yawp-0.2.3.ebuild, line    9:  Called inherit 'kde4-base' 'versionator'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1410:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-base.eclass'

 *        kde4-base.eclass, line   23:  Called inherit 'kde4-functions' 'toolchain-funcs' 'fdo-mime' 'gnome2-utils' 'base' 'virtualx' 'versionator' 'eutils'

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1410:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   43:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass'

 *   kde4-functions.eclass, line   20:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      *) die "EAPI=${EAPI} is not supported" ;;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-misc/yawp-0.2.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-misc/yawp-0.2.3'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/var/lib/layman/zugaina/'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/yawp-0.2.3/work/yawp-0.2.3'

 * Your distfiles directory was already clean.

   The following Deprecated installed packages were found

             kde-base/kdesdk-misc-4.4.5-r1 ...distfile name(s) not known/saved

             net-analyzer/iptraf-3.0.0-r5 ...distfile name(s) not known/saved

             dev-util/android-sdk-update-manager-6-r2 ...distfile name(s) not known/saved

             x11-misc/util-macros-1.11.0 ...distfile name(s) not known/saved
```

A qualcuno è capitato ed è riuscito a risolvere?

----------

## ago

se dai una brasata alla partizione con i distfiles risolvi al volo  :Wink: 

----------

## eth0

 *ago wrote:*   

> se dai una brasata alla partizione con i distfiles risolvi al volo 

 

...?

Intendi forse che dovrei cancellare la directory che contiene i distfiles?

Non avrò problemi poi, con emerge?

----------

## canduc17

L'unico problema e' che ti dovrai riscaricare le cose da re-installare...ma non vedo come questo possa risolvere il problema: quei pacchetti non sono mai stati sul mio sistema...

----------

## ago

ma il pacchetto che ti causa l'errore sta o no nella directory con tutti i sorgenti?

----------

## canduc17

 *ago wrote:*   

> ma il pacchetto che ti causa l'errore sta o no nella directory con tutti i sorgenti?

 

Come ho detto sopra il problema e' ripetuto per 3000 pacchetti diversi che non ho mai cercato di installare, quindi no, in /usr/portage/distfiles non ci sono...

----------

## ago

in questo caso proverei a riportare il problema sul bugzilla

----------

## Onip

io cancellerei gli ebuild e le eclass in /usr/portage (salvando, cioè distfiles e packages) e ripeterei il sync

----------

## canduc17

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io cancellerei gli ebuild e le eclass in /usr/portage (salvando, cioè distfiles e packages) e ripeterei il sync

 

Fatto.

Cioè, ho eliminato solo gli ebuild, visto che l'eclass menzionata nel messaggio d'errore, già non c'era.

Poi ho fatto il sync.

Per chi fosse interessato ho eliminato il tutto col seguente script:

```
#!/bin/bash

rm -v /usr/portage/games-arcade/kamikaze/kamikaze-0.2.2-r1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-board/ggz-kde-client/ggz-kde-client-0.0.14.1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-board/ggz-kde-games/ggz-kde-games-0.0.14.1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-board/hearts/hearts-1.98.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-board/mahjongg3d/mahjongg3d-0.96.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-board/qgo/qgo-1.5.4_p3.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-board/r-katro/r-katro-0.7.0.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-board/six/six-0.5.3.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-board/slibo/slibo-0.4.4.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-emulation/kvisualboyadvance/kvisualboyadvance-0.3.1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-emulation/mupen64-alsasnd/mupen64-alsasnd-0.4-r1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-emulation/qtvba/qtvba-0.2.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-engines/qtads/qtads-1.9.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-fps/quake3-urbanterror/quake3-urbanterror-3.7.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-mud/kmuddy/kmuddy-0.8.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-mud/xpertmud/xpertmud-3.1_pre1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-puzzle/cuyo/cuyo-1.8.6.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-puzzle/quadros/quadros-0.1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-server/WarpPipe/WarpPipe-0.3.5.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-simulation/kfreeflight/kfreeflight-0.2.1_rc1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-sports/kbilliards/kbilliards-0.8.7b.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-strategy/boson/boson-0.13-r1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-strategy/kpictorial/kpictorial-0.9.1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-strategy/spacehulk/spacehulk-1.4.99.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-util/aabrowse/aabrowse-0.0.8.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-util/agistudio/agistudio-1.2.2.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-util/agistudio/agistudio-1.2.4.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-util/emilia-pinedit/emilia-pinedit-0.3.1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-util/krconlinux/krconlinux-0.2.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-util/qjoypad/qjoypad-3.4.1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-util/showeq/showeq-5.0.0.18.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/games-util/showeq/showeq-5.13.7.0.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/lam-mpi/lam-mpi-7.1.4-r1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/mpe2/mpe2-1.0.6_p1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/mpich2/mpich2-1.0.3-r1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/mpich2/mpich2-1.0.6.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/mpich2/mpich2-1.0.8.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/mpich2/mpich2-1.1.1_p1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/mpich2/mpich2-1.2.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/openmpi/openmpi-1.2.6-r1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/openmpi/openmpi-1.2.9.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/openmpi/openmpi-1.2.9-r1.ebuild

rm -v /usr/portage/sys-cluster/openmpi/openmpi-1.3.3.ebuild

exit 0
```

Ecco ora l'output di eclean-dist:

```
candesktop canduc # eclean-dist

 * Building file list for distfiles cleaning...

 * Your distfiles directory was already clean.

candesktop canduc #
```

Grazie a tutti!

----------

